# Puppies first show



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Well my new puppy turned 6 months in Sept so we took him to a specialty this weekend and we still can't believe how well he did!!! 

They ran a morning show, sweepstakes and then afternoon show and he ended up being awarded winners dog, best of winners and best of breed in the morning for a 3 point major! He even got breed over a bitch that won her class at Nationals this year and several specials....including my finished boy that was in the breed class! :first: That part was kind of funny but my older boy got select dog over specials so that counts toward his grand championship. The puppy went on to win best in sweeps and then in the afternoon show was winners dog again for another 2 points! OMG we can't believe how well he did and now at 6.5 months he joins my other boy w/BISS titles!! Wooohooo!!! :whoo: :dance:


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible! Congratulations.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks  Now that I'm home from the show most of my friends/family are non dog show types so most of that just sounds like Charlie Browns teacher talking to them.. I think all they hear is 'wah wah waaaah wah wah' LOL


----------

